# Upgraded TivoHD for sale on ebay



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm now selling my second Tivo. I've updated the link below.

I have a TivoHD upgraded to 1TB (157 HD hours) for sale on ebay ending tomorrow (12/7/10 end date) at about noon EST. The link is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160521697766

I used a WD10EVCS (that an AV designed drive) for the upgrade and that drive has about 1.5 years of use on it. I can ship the original drive with the Tivo as well if you'd like. That drive has only about 1 week of use on it.

I also have the original box, manuals, and some cables.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

